# Yak Doll Vid



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I really enjoy paddling around, cause when the rod goes off u really just don't know what u r going 2 get. Lately it has been spanish, spotty, cobia, LT and YFT, but if u go right out then u r in hoo territory and really that's about all i seem 2 get out there. On a big paddle the hits r seldom and sometimes u go 0/2 like yesterday, but u know it will b a good fish when the rod goes off. So this morn i paddled out be4 1st light and put the lines out once there was a bit of light on the horizon. I was around 5km out and then off went the rod; tap tap and then just a gentle pull. In came the other line and then out came the go pro. After a bit of a tussle and a few erratic head shakes i was calling it a mahi mahi. Sure enough in it comes and she really was making the gaff job hard. Eventually i got my 1st yak Dollie at 94cm. I paddled out wider 4 nothing and then paddled in happy as. Looking forward to eating one again cause i know they r A1 on the chew. The vid will be uploaded within the hr; made sure i saved it first this time.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice tasty cow. Now go get the bull.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Delish fish. 
they go mental on the boat and I've always thought they would be a real handful when landed on a yak.


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice one carnster. Let us know how it was on the tooth


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Good fish there Chris ,you were due for one I'm sure with all the km's you have done .


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice, different seeing the dollies from a yak, first Sprocket, now yours. Unheard of not that long ago.....


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> Very nice, different seeing the dollies from a yak, first Sprocket, now yours. Unheard of not that long ago.....


Yeah exciting and rare 4 sure, thanks mate. 
Don't 4get the Hof that Dennis caught L8 last yr and also Safa's a few yrs ago.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Safa said:


> Good fish there Chris ,you were due for one I'm sure with all the km's you have done .


Thanks M8, it is gr8 to tick that one off the list, it was def well earned.


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Just watched your vid, talk about never giving up!' 
That fish fought up until the last minute.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on you Carnster, Early bird gets the worm eh? how was the breeze down there?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great fishing mate, wasn't he lit up like a Christmas tree when he came in? That's a dream fish from a yak.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

That's a beautiful fish Chris. Dollies are (I've heard) VERY TASTY. Congrats.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Good on you Carnster, Early bird gets the worm eh? how was the breeze down there?


Yeah thanks Dave, i love the sneaky beat everyone out sesh. It was pretty ordinary with the northerly wind and slop.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> That's a beautiful fish Chris. Dollies are (I've heard) VERY TASTY. Congrats.


They r my fav on the plate.


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

After that effort I was nearly hoping it got off. Good catch.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great work Chris.

Awesome - well deserved mate


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

Great fish!

How long is does it take you to paddle out as wide as you fish?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

leapyear said:


> Great fish!
> 
> How long is does it take you to paddle out as wide as you fish?


Around 1 to 2 hrs depending on wind chop and detours.


----------

